# And the live load design for this?



## cda (Mar 8, 2015)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/hurt-roof-collapses-california-college-party-29467230

Check the video


----------



## Mark K (Mar 8, 2015)

The question is what were the majors of the students on the roof that collapsed.   Architecture and Architectural Engineering majors should know better.


----------



## ICE (Mar 8, 2015)

Mark K said:
			
		

> The question is what were the majors of the students on the roof that collapsed.   Architecture and Architectural Engineering majors should know better.


It looked like they were having fun and that would rule out Architecture and Architectural Engineering majors.


----------



## cda (Mar 8, 2015)

Mark K said:
			
		

> The question is what were the majors of the students on the roof that collapsed.   Architecture and Architectural Engineering majors should know better.


BA in basket weaving students


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 8, 2015)

40 x 150 = 6000 pounds looks like a 20 x20 garage =  400 sf  600/400= 15

dead load calculated at 15psf,  live load, of dancing, jumping students + alcohol factor???

Required design load  of the location, probably much less then the 40 psf  required in may area of the North east


----------



## jdfruit (Mar 9, 2015)

Reskinned garage from the 1940's; no snow load required near the ocean, structure in the prevailing wind zone from the ocean, salt air environment eats nails, 2x4 rafters at 24" oc. = collapse


----------



## mark handler (Mar 9, 2015)

Cannot design for stupid


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 9, 2015)

Don't forget what was hanging from the rafters on the inside


----------

